# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Đồng hồ treo tường sáng tạo - Phá cách cùng đồng hồ

## lamseolamsao

Sáng tạo là điều quan trọng trong cuộc sống. Nhờ sự sáng tạo mà con người cho ra đời hàng trăm tác phẩm kinh điển. 1 chiếc *đồng hồ treo tường sáng tạo* khiến người khác nhìn vào đều trâm trồ khen ngợi.

Ngoài sự kết hợp tinh tế giữa sắc màu, ánh sáng với những đồ nội thất ở bên trong ngôi nhà thì để có một không gian đẹp, việc trang trí một vài bức tranh là rất thiết yếu. Treo một bức tranh đúng với sở thích, đẹp và độc đáo không phải chỉ có giúp làm nổi trội không gian sống mà tính nghệ thuật của nó còn giúp cho các bạn có thể thư giãn rất nhiều sau ngày làm việc nhọc nhằn. Càng bắt mắt hơn khi bạn sở hữu một bức tranh sinh động kết hợp với đồng hồ với nhiều chủ đề cuốn hút nhằm gửi gắm thông điệp, chia sẻ thương yêu. Sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng, lắng nghe và rung cảm với cảnh vật trong tranh sẽ giúp bạn thư giãn rất nhiều.




Không gian sống của một chung cư luôn cần sự phong phú & sinh động, chiếc đồng hồ có thể nói là một vật chẳng thể thiếu được. Một bức tranh đẹp cùng cần đi kèm 1 chiếc đồng hồ treo tường sáng tạo, 2 thứ ấy sẽ mang đến cho chúng ta một loại hình trang trí nội thất ấn tượng chẳng những mang tính nghệ thuật cao mà còn hữu dụng trong việc tôn lên căn phòng của bạn. Đây có thể nói là một sáng tạo bất ngờ, làm cho không gian sống thêm phần mới lạ và đẹp mắt. Và khi ngắm nhìn những mẫu tranh *đồng hồ treo tường sáng tạo* và tường nghệ thuật được tạo mẫu đầy ấn tượng, bạn chắc chắn sẽ đi từ ngạc nhiên này đến sửng sốt khác bởi ai mà không muốn không gian sống của mình thêm đẹp và sang trọng hơn.

Với bộ đôi tranh và đồng hồ, đó là sự phối hợp tuyệt vời của nhiều tác dụng: tranh, đồng hồ và đôi khi là cả lịch. Cùng tính năng xem giờ nhưng bạn sẽ có được nhiều hơn là một thông tin đơn thuần về giờ giấc. 




Ý tưởng kết hợp tranh và đồng hồ thành một chính là món quà tặng dành cho cuộc sống thật sự ý nghĩa, điểm tô cho không gian sống của chúng ta thêm đẹp, cá tính và độc đáo. Mỗi chiếc đồng hồ là một bức tranh nghệ thuật được vẽ bằng chất liệu sơn dầu, gỗ, tranh thêu, tranh giấy xoắn… có thể treo ở phòng khách, phòng ăn, hành lang và phòng ngủ. Nó giúp ngôi nhà bạn trở nên đẹp, sang trọng và gây ấn tượng khi khách đến nhà chơi.

Các bạn thấy đó, treo 1 mình bức tranh riêng lẻ trên tường không vẫn chưa đủ, nhìn lên sẽ có cảm giác thiếu thiếu gì đó. Cho nên các bạn hãy thêm điểm nhấn là chiếc *đồng hồ treo tường sáng tạo* cho bức tường căn phòng mà bạn muốn trang trí. Bảo đảm nhìn vô sẽ vô cùng hài hòa và cân xứng với nhau đấy. 
Công ty TNHH INLOGOHotline: (08).73.05.78.78Showroom: 509 Nguyễn Trãi, P7, Q5, TPHCMMở cửa tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả Chủ Nhật từ 8h sáng đến 9h tối

----------

